# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Hỏi về lỗi BOB E-cut 4 trục.

## hardfarmer

Chào các bác, tôi mua 2 BOB E-cut: 1 loại 3 trục và 1 loại 4 trục.
Loại 3 trục thì mọi thứ OK, tuy nhiên loại 4 trục thì lại gặp vấn đề với các chân Input:
- Khi tôi setting Limit, E-Stop thì BOB 4 trục không phản ứng gì, tôi thay thử BOB 3 trục vào thì mọi thứ lại OK.
Xin hỏi các bác cách khắc phục thế nào, chẳng lẽ BOB bị lỗi?

Đây là hình ảnh BOB:
1. BOB 3 trục hoạt động OK:

-Chức năng EStop đã hoạt động


2. BOB 4 trục có vấn đề:

- Chức năng EStop không hoạt động

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác thử đảo lại active Low trong phần cài đặt input xem thế nào. nếu không được, bác lấy đồng hồ đo ở cái opto mầu trắng ấy, một que đo vào chân GND, một que đo vào chân đầu ra của opto.
 Còn nữa, bác thử vào chân khác rồi khai báo lại Estop là biết liền ah

----------


## Tuanlm

Kiểm tra lại điện trở hạn dòng cho opto.

----------


## hardfarmer

> Bác thử đảo lại active Low trong phần cài đặt input xem thế nào. nếu không được, bác lấy đồng hồ đo ở cái opto mầu trắng ấy, một que đo vào chân GND, một que đo vào chân đầu ra của opto.
>  Còn nữa, bác thử vào chân khác rồi khai báo lại Estop là biết liền ah


Các chức năng khác vẫn OK bác ạ, đã chạy được 4 trục và điều khiển được biến tần.
Tuy nhiên nó có hiện tượng là chỗ Feedrate bị đảo số liên tục.
Cũng đã tick vào ActiveLow rồi nhưng vẫn không được.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ah, thế bác mở config plugtin của nó ra, chỉnh lại thông số cho nó, chắc là ok thôi

----------


## hardfarmer

Chỉnh hết rồi bác ơi, vì cả 2 BOB đều chạy trên Mach3 của 1 máy tính mà, tôi chỉ rút cổng USB ra cắm qua lại giữa 2 BOB và cấp nguồn 24V cho nó thôi.


> Ah, thế bác mở config plugtin của nó ra, chỉnh lại thông số cho nó, chắc là ok thôi

----------


## haianhelectric

Bạn đã thiết lập đúng chân chưa, cột Pin nember phải khai báo đúng input :Embarrassment:

----------


## hardfarmer

> Bạn đã thiết lập đúng chân chưa, cột Pin nember phải khai báo đúng input


Thiết lập đúng rồi bác ạ, cả 2 BOB nối như nhau (trong ảnh là đều nối chân số 8 cho chức năng E-Stop) nhưng chỉ có card 3trục hoạt động.

----------


## haianhelectric

Đều nối chân số 8 nhưng khai báo có giống nhau không, chân số 8 thi khai báo là số 8.Tốt nất là bạn chụp cái ảnh khai báo thông số lên xem có sai gì không.

----------


## hardfarmer

> Đều nối chân số 8 nhưng khai báo có giống nhau không, chân số 8 thi khai báo là số 8.Tốt nất là bạn chụp cái ảnh khai báo thông số lên xem có sai gì không.


Trên một máy tính mà bác, chỉ rút cổng USB từ card này cắm sang card kia. Khả năng rất cao là BOB bị lỗi bác ạ.

----------


## CKD

Để ý kỹ thì cái hình BOB 4 axis cái LED nó cháy tối thui, không biết là do góc chụp hay thực tế nó vẫn tối.
Nếu nó tối thật thì xem kỹ lại việc đấu dây, nguồn cấp v.v...

----------


## hardfarmer

> Để ý kỹ thì cái hình BOB 4 axis cái LED nó cháy tối thui, không biết là do góc chụp hay thực tế nó vẫn tối.
> Nếu nó tối thật thì xem kỹ lại việc đấu dây, nguồn cấp v.v...


À, cái đèn nó sảng yếu thế đấy bác ạ, xem xét lại dây hết rồi mà đèn nó chỉ sáng thế thôi, không biết có phải do đèn yếu hay do trục trặc nguồn vào bác ạ.

----------

